# air pump



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey i got an air pump which connects to air stone underneath the sunken ship decoration. when i which it on it works and bubbles come up but the air pump is very noisey making a continuous humming sound and vibrates and moves across unit lol and falls on the floor. im not sure if air pump too powerful for 1 air stone?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I made a air pump silencer and it cut the humming noise by 50%.

I followed what the below instructions:
DIY Air pump silencer


----------

